# Topmix rear spoiler



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive had this fitted a while now. I got it off another member but havent got round to putting up any pics until now. Its a bespoke unit modified to fit.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Opinions please! (not that it makes a difference cos I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a replica Nismo one you mean?

l like that design, think its different


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Like it alot James, really smart. Good purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

matty32 said:


> its a replica Nismo one you mean?
> 
> l like that design, think its different



I meant it was a Top-mix rear spoiler. The bespoke parts are the end plates so it fits properly I am told.
I wasn't aware nismo did one the same


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheers Wills


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Jimbostir said:


> Cheers Wills


Yeah they do a twin blade one that fits in the standard size so yours is quite a bit different.

Nismo one is mental money as well. Like i said when i see it, looks awesome


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Big thumbs up from me too, that looks great


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

looks spot on mate :thumbsup:


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

At first I wasn't sure if I really liked it that much, but its starting to grow on me. I would like it more if the two splitters that went thought the both side pieces (didn't know what else to call it) were carbon fiber.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Spoiler blades? 
Yeh, do agree, but its nice colour coded, cos it doesn't look too aftermarket.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks nice

yep nismo do one that looks exactly the same


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool.
I bet that's loads of money! What's the nismo one made of?
It compliments my white LMGT1s then!


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

looks nice mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nismo one we sold earlier this year


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

i like that nice and subtle


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

cheers
I cant measure the down force, but it looks like it works. At v.high speeds you can see it pushing down


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

i have a genuine nismo 400r twin plane carbon fibre rear spolier both blades are fully adjustable as well on mine and i have not seen another car with the same spoiler on it yet


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If anything, yours looks slightly better


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool!
Ive never seen one the same as mine either, and probably wont, as it is a one off!


----------

